# Injections and pills for flea and tick control



## Lily

Hi, can anyone give me some advice on this topic please? I will need a very good flea and tick treatment for my 5 month old pup as he will be allowed on my bed. I live in a country with tropical climate ( with high humidity and hot weather all year round ) so fleas and ticks are a big problem! I read about preventive injections and pills online but am not too sure how to go about it. It seems that a lot of people mostly use topical treatments... 

From what I understand, Injections are given once every 6 months and pills are given monthly to kill the adult fleas. A few questions :

1. Can we combine the injection method and oral medicine for complete elimination of fleas and ticks? 
2. Which brands do you recommend? What is the recommended regiment? 
3. How long can I use it for continuously? Can I use it lifelong for the dog?
4. Is it safe for my 5 month old pup?
5. If its unsafe then when should I start? 
6. Do you recommend any other methods that can be equally or more effective?

I know it may be a little too aggressive but I really don't want my bedding and furniture to be manifested with fleas and ticks. It'll be a nightmare to eliminate them from the house later.

Any input would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JE-UK

I use Advocate, and have never seen a flea. It also prevents heartworm and lungworm, which is higher priority for me than fleas. Recommended use is every four weeks. I stretch that a bit in the winter.

We don't have a big tick problem, so I only treat for ticks when we go to France, where there are some nasty tick-borne diseases. Then, I use Advantix. It's not ideal, as it makes him itch, but works ok for the two or three times a year we need tick control.

Safety is an open question for me. The only research on side effects has been done over a 12 month period; there are no long term studies.


----------



## rikkia

I also use Advocate and unlike JE-UK I have seen a flee but it died soon after I spotted it(before I had chance to squish it between my thumb nails too!). Ask your local vet what they would recommend for your climate. They may also do an offer on annual purchase's.

My local vet has a membership scheme whereby a pay £14.99 a month and get the entire years flee & worming treatments; 2 free consultations a year, that can be used as 6month check-ups or as part of a visit to the vets for a condition; annual boosters; 10% off everything at the surgery including consultation and treatment and 20% off any lifelong drugs that are diagnosed and prescribed. All in all you can save quite a bit if they have such a scheme.


----------



## Huxtable

*Dawn dishwashing liquid*

I was also very concerned with fleas and ticks since my dog not only sleeps with me sometimes, he also spends quite a bit of time being loved on by my big family so I make an effort to keep him as clean and healthy as possible. 

That said, when my vet saw I had a flea/tick collar on my puppy poodle he literally took it off and threw it in the trashcan. He said he didn't want me to even have the option of putting it back on, lol. He then went on to say that I couldn't use any of that stuff yet until he's a bit older. (And that collars can lead to skin irritation problems since it sends concentrated does to the neck area). 

He told me for now *use a little of the plain blue Dawn dishwashing liquid* soap when I give him baths. He said that would kill off any fleas and ticks while still being safe. 

So I would recommend that, as well as giving him baths on a consistent bases, and buying one of those flea/tick combs and use it after giving your pooch their daily brush. I'm not sure what the proper age is to start using injections and pills, but I imagine not until 6 months at the absolute earliest. 

Also, my poodle has long fur so I'm more susceptible to something like that, but if you are really really concerned I'd give your dog a low "puppy cut" which would make seeing the fleas and ticks easier. 

*So if I were you I would:*
1.) purchase the plain blue Dawn and use a little when giving your dog a bath _(atleast every week)_

2.) If fleas and ticks are a huge problem in your country I would recommend bathing atleast twice a week. _I've heard of some people bathing every day since their dog sleeps with them, and they say that their dog is very very healthy (skin and fur), so every 3 or 4 days shouldn't be a problem. _

3.) Comb/Brush with a pin brush daily, and do a once over with the flea/tick comb as well

4.) Give your dog a lower more manageable cut. _Longer hair tends to matte and so I would assume that it makes it easier for bugs/ticks to attach and hide_

5.) Limit taking your dog to high risk flea areas, _which could be hard, so I guess mainly keep your dog away from other scratching dogs, lol._ 

6.) Be sure to keep your house clean. _Generally speaking house dogs are less likely to get ticks and fleas, but in order for that to be most true it's important for you to have a clean house to begin with, always clean the floors and do wipe down of furniture. I use a swifter duster about every other day and its so easy (on my hardwoods floors and tile), then I take a vacuum to my rugs. _

Hope that helps.


----------

